# Mark's Bait & Tackle - (330) 296-FISH - Ravenna



## ShakeDown

Mark's Bait & Tackle
7271 St. Rt. 14
Ravenna, OH 44266
(330) 296-FISH



Easy boat/trailer access and open at 5am on weekends!​


Over 10,000 lures including hard to find items from the 70's to present
Largest selection of Pin-Mins​
Distributor of Barney Spoons, DeLong lures, Procure, Eskimo Ice Shanties​
HUGE selection of live bait including: small & medium minnows, bass shiners, salted lake shiners, salted shad, maggots (red & white), mousies, meal worms, dug worms, red worms, crawlers, leeches, chicken livers & spawn sacks.​


----------



## RIFFLE

Looking forward to stopping in and seeing ya this spring. I got some good deals on some crankbaits at the stow show from ya. I must say ill miss your dogs greeting me at the old shop, won't miss that angry cat! see ya soon.... Riffle.


----------



## RedJada

Stopped by here yesterday and pick up a couple things. Cant beat the prices. The store is coming along great. Thanks Mark.


----------



## gRaider2001

RedJada said:


> Stopped by here yesterday and pick up a couple things. Cant beat the prices. The store is coming along great. Thanks Mark.


I have to agree with with too. I stopped by today and Mark was very friendly and the prices were great


----------



## John D.

Where are you located? Are you in that little shopping area? The one that has a deli in it?


----------



## PapawSmith

Mark, you need to set up a website. I hate to say it, I'm a dinosaur about this type of thing, but they are the difference today. If you had a site I, and many others, would check it regularly for sales, events, new crap, etc., and make trips there accordingly. I would much rather spend my fishing (wasted) dollars at your store than any of the big box places but I know what they have because of who they are and their web site I can shop. I can't shop your inventory without a one hour plus drive.  Help us, and yourself, out my friend!


----------



## bassmastermjb

Pawpaw, I'm with you on the website.I'm still trying to get a sign up near the road, but these last 3-4 weekends weatherwise haven't been too kind on the cash register.I actually do have a website, paid for 3 years ago, but it's in outerspace somewhere and the guy that set it up refuses to return my calls.
I have alot of very hard to find items and lures. A working website would help out the business...........Mark

And yes, I'm located next to the small deli across the street from Birchwood Manor Trailer Park..........Mark


----------



## joetrimbo

Hey mark, maybe i could help you.my son anthony just graduated from bowling green on sat.5yrs computer science.if your interested i will get him to call you.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Joe, have your son give me a call when he gets a chance....Mark 330-221-5213


----------



## WiseEyes

Mark do you stock big o's in your shop......Im looking for black and gold in particular and they are very elusive at any of the big box stores and online


----------



## bassmastermjb

I do stock the 2 smaller discontinued sized Gold/Black Big O's. Give me a calll when you get a chance.............Mark 330-221-5213 cell 330-296-FISH Shop


----------



## RedJada

I had Mark restring 7 spools for me. Had them done in a combination of braided and mono. He did a fantastic job! And at a great price too! Thanks Mark, see ya soon.

RedJada


----------



## Pikedaddy

I just went out and Checked out Marks store . I was really impressed by the selection of just about everything you need . Mark and friends are all a bunch of friendly guys also.


----------



## millerlgt22

was there on last saturday<i was the guy in the mohawk>
great prices and you couldnt meet a nicer guy
i ended up buying a purple and white bass witch and it got me a nice 5lb largemouth 

thanks for the great service and looking forward to shopping there again


----------



## rlfa83

I picked up some bait there last saturday (29th). I was the fella that turned off you car alarm  - ha. 
Mark is a real nice guy an I look forward to future buisness with him. Shop is full of everything you can think of, including Koi fish my wife plans to come check out for our pond


----------



## rlfa83

Thanks for the Koi my wife picked up today Mark!


----------



## Jigging Jim

:F I bought Minnows and Nightcrawlers at Mark's Bait & Tackle yesterday morning. Had a great conversation with Mark. I'm looking forward to another visit. He told me that he will be selling hunting supplies soon.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Jigging Jim said:


> :F I bought Minnows and Nightcrawlers at Mark's Bait & Tackle yesterday morning. Had a great conversation with Mark. I'm looking forward to another visit. He told me that he will be selling hunting supplies soon.


Yes, I will be getting into hunting items for this fall.Same as my fishing stock, you will not be able to get ammo any cheaper than what I'll be selling it for.I'm looking forward to taking care of all hunters that frequent my shop.......Mark


----------



## thephildo0916

cant wait to check out the store


----------



## RedCanoe59

Mark ODNR has a warnning about a blue green algea bloom on west branch what do you know about the sititation


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Link? haha


----------



## reubenpa

hey mark good chatting with ya today!


----------



## thephildo0916

do you have minnows in now?


----------



## reubenpa

he had them a few days ago


----------



## iceberg

heads up all marks got the ice fishing stuff out by far the BEST SELECTION OF PIN-MINS AROUND


----------



## Daego Doug

stopped by today to browse,ended up buying, nice selection and alot of good advice concerning ice fishing.
thanks Mark and John ,looking forward to this season.


----------



## WestBranchJoe

As all of you know, Mark is a good guy with everything you may need for a day on the lake. Today he made the day of two of the most important people to me. My Dad is going to love his Christmas gift and my son had a blast talking to Mike LOL.

Mark and myself's conversation was interupted several times by...
(my son) "Daddy whats his name again?"
(Me)"It's Mark." 
(my son)"Mike, what is this..."
(Me) It's Mark, buddy"
(my son) "Oh yeah... Mike, what is that..."

After my son dropped his chewing gum into Marks minnow tank we had to say goodbye, but all my son could talk about on the way home were his 2 new pin min. Thanks again for everything Mark.

Joe


----------



## 75slick

Mark is a real good guy and very knowledgable! It's been great gettin to know you Mark . Thanks for all your help


----------



## Hot Rod 00

mogadore lake off palm rd. had 4" of white ice today 12/15/2010


----------



## TClark

Hi Mark, got my Pin-Mins today and they are exactly what I wanted.
Thanks so much for the fast service and it was great talking with you the other day.

Blessings to you,
Terry Clark
Wheeling, WV

p.s. If any of you need great baits (and hard to find baits) give Mark a shout.
I haven't been able to find these pin-mins with legs since the 70's and I am one happy camper.


----------



## esox62

well , blue skies made me think of spring so i took a drive to the new store today,bought some baits and shot the sheeatt for a while..good people, good guy and great old baits..! thanks mark, see ya soon.


----------



## jacson

New (2010) challengers are being closed out by dealers right now. I saw on the Cerritos Dodge (no, I don't work there) web site that I could get a new RT for upper 20's, and the SRT for upper 30's.shiners, salted lake shiners, salted shad, maggots (red & white), mousies, meal worms, dug worms, red worms, crawlers, leeches, chicken livers & spawn sacks.


----------



## WiseEyes

Mark, do stock st. croix rods


----------



## fish-wisperer

near end of season and nobody is stocking flashers, shanty's augers etc. Mark still has.i was excited to meet his friend tonight


----------



## vibeking01

Gander who? wallwhat? Marks is the only bait and tackle shop on my map. Thanks for the vast selection and knowledge. your loyal customer vibeking


----------



## bassmastermjb

Wise, I don't stock many rods for a couple reasons.First is due to the limited room I have to work with, and second, I can order anything your looking for and have it within 1 week. I'm looking to move into a larger building by fall. I've had a vision of the perfect baitshop since I was 5 years old and am trying to make it happen. I have something in the works and have my fingers crossed.If all goes as planned, you'll also be able to get a home cooked breakfast before hitting the water or woods.............Mark


----------



## roger23

Another satisfied customer,Mark went out of his way to order a set of Arctic Armor Coat and Bibs for me and then mail them to the house,,I got the Arctic Armor Plus they seem a lot heaver than my Camo ones ,,not weight wise but filling,,


----------



## RedJada

Cant beat this shop. See you soon Mark.


----------



## grmleeper

Cant wait to stop in Mark, Crappie are bout to start up in the next week!!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

i will stop by as soon as the weather gets better.


----------



## joshohio

Went in to the shop today and met Mark. What a great guy. I am going to have him try to make my carp fishing rigs for me instead of ordering them online. I bought all the Pro Cat Mono I saw that he had in stock,and some replacement Catfish Bait Balls. He has amazing selection. I'll be back often.


----------



## mamabass

I wanted to say thank you Mark for thinking about me, I know if I had bought my arctic armor suit anywhere else they wouldn't have call me up to say hey did you try on your suit and did it fit you ok becauce I have a small and I think it would fit you alot better, well guess what he was right I love the way it fits thanks Mark, and John it was great to see you again!!!! happy fishing to all and be safe let's have a good year fishing


----------



## outbackjoe

Stopped by here today on my way to west branch. After all the hype in this thread about this shop, I was disappointed. Pretty plane Jane if you asked me. The guy behind the counter was kinda rude too. I guess I was more of a pain than a customer. I left and let the guy get back to his nap.


----------



## Whisper123

I don't know what Outback Joe could be talking about. I personally have been doing business with Mark for over two years and have always found Him Helpful and an easy person to deal with.


----------



## RedJada

Whisper123 said:


> I don't know what Outback Joe could be talking about. I personally have been doing business with Mark for over two years and have always found Him Helpful and an easy person to deal with.


 I have to agree, I use to always see his florescent signs along lake Rockwell. So one day I decided to pull in to check it out, found an amazing tackle shop inside this guys garage. Haven't been no where else since. Now he has a real store with great people helping him out. Best prices around, guaranteed! 

Thanks Mark,
Patrick & Pattie


----------



## RedJada

Stopped at Marks in Brimfield yesterday. He has a nice spread of old collectable lures and fishing gear for you collectors out there.


----------



## Ripley

ran out to marks bait shop on sunday ... figured being memorial day weekend it maybe tough to find a bait shop opened... i called ahead asking when they close... brad (if i remember right) said open till 6pm... maybe a little later... i hurried up and got there at 2 minutes till closing... while looking around waiting for brad to take care of another customer i noticed they had the reel i wanted.... also a rod that i was interested in.... top that off the right weights, hooks, and bait... needless to say i was like a kid in a candy store!

brad hooked me up... mark came in and talked with me for awhile ... both were very informative and great to talk with.... i can't wait till they get the diner part open ... i'm hoping it happens soon!

i came out of there with 2 baitfeeder/clicker spinning reels one reel came on the rod the one i bought is an okuma avenger and a 10 foot berkley reflex with 20lb high vis yellow power pro... i got a better deal at marks than any place i have found ..and that includes the online shops... mark and brad beat the price of the big boys bps, cabs, gander,cat connect, and some of the ones that advertise on these fish forums... now after beating the prices... and not having to pay shipping ... those 2 fine gents saved me about $50 bucks...

i'll be back!


----------



## miked913

Hi Mark, I'm Mike, I was in today and bought the lake Erie stuff. I think that's about the 4th time I've been In now and I love the selection of the things I use on the big lake and yet your right in my back yard! Thanks you'll be seeing a lot more of me! I've been telling everybody about your place!


----------



## riversmallie

as big as facebook is now it would be very beneficial for you to create a facebook page similar to the one that Hinkley boat house has.


----------



## bluegillmaster101

please visit my site: bluegillmaster101.webs.com


----------



## walleyehunter

i know i'm early with this post but looking forward to the ice fishing get together s we had last winter.


----------



## Crappie Slayer

Had the opportunity of visiting the store Sunday morning. A great bunch of guys that were willing to give up the latest fishing reports on Wb. Bought a few of the microspoons but didnt have much luck. Probably not using them correctly. Tied one on a 4lb test with a minnow directly attached with a small split shot. Could see the nice flutter action of the spoon but frankly they just werent hitting nothing Sunday. Still had a great time. Great customer service.


----------



## oz1222

Mark, are you guys open throughout the winter for bait?


----------



## bassmastermjb

Yes, I'm open throughout the year and am fully stocked up for the ice fishing season. I was even open 5 hours Thanksgiving morning till noon and was very busy............Mark


----------



## Rmelz

I stopped in today @ 4pm, and the sign was off, and the doors were locked. Are there new hours or something? I was going to get some minnows for the aquariums.


----------



## RedJada

Stopped in today to see how the new shop is coming along. Man this place is huge! Things are coming along great! You thought you seen inventory before,:B just wait a couple more weeks. Once he gets settled in, he has a full working kitchen so you can stop by for some fine cooks on your way out to the waters. Mark is open for business so stop by and get ready for spring!


----------



## driftfish101

where is the new shop?


----------



## mrphish42

driftfish101......Mark's new shop is still located on rt14.... only about 100 yards to the east of his old location...The sign is marked with Mark's Bait and Tackle and it is in the old K of C Hall....(very large building/can't be missed) There is a small feeder creek that feeds into Lake Rockwell and it flows between his new location and the old location.........The new shop is very roomy and will be customer friendly .....Still has a bit of a ways to go to get the move completed....but he is trying to keep some winter hours.....even with this crazy winter weather.....There will be plenty of space to meet a buddy there....browse around or just get a cup of coffee and set at a table with some buds and swap fishing stories..........This new shop will serve to surprise many that stop there.........For his current hours........call his cell # 330-221-5213 or if your in the neighborhood driving by...just pull in.........To re-cap for those that haven't ever been there......Route 14 East from Streetsboro (appx. 2 miles east of Lake Rockwell) or a couple miles west of Ravenna.........Call or stop to see him.....I'm sure he'll be glad to see/and help you.......


----------



## snag

yep that place is big i stopped by today to get some minnows for the river trip in the morning, the store is getting set up nice plenty of room there... good luck mark with your new place...


----------



## driftfish101

awesome......I knew he had been after that place for awhile. Glad they finally struck a deal. Mark is a good guy. I drive out of my way to give a good small business owner my business. It brings back memories of the good ole days when business was earned and a hell of a lot more personable. I would much rather give Mark my hard earned money than the Walton family!!!Walmart sux and I can never get what I want there anyway! We all need to support people like Mark!


----------



## wannafish10

Just wanted to say thanks Mark for staying late...didn't catch a thing though...got any clues...I wanna catch some fish any fish.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Wanna, the crappie fishing is sporatic with just a few caught here and there.The musky fishing at West Branch should be close to heating up. Guys are starting to catch a few northerns in the Cuyahoga The only guys catching constant fish are the steelheahers east of the Grand. We just need some warm temps the next couple of weeks for things to get better at the inland lakes. You're not alone, this winter sucked and everyone's been chomping at the bit to get out. It'll be here real soon with just a little cooperation from Mother Nature .............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## Jhenderson

Im gunna have to stop and give this place a look over, always like helping a small store anyhow. Havent got out fishing yet this year and im starting to go crazy ! AND to any facebook user theres a nice page running right now called The Ohio Outdoors Report, You can post pics talk fishing hunting whatever you like and I am always welcome for a business to post on the page as well.


----------



## iceberg

a couple of pics. marks bait and tackle he sells beer, grocerys and cleaning supplies and now sells propane


----------



## iceberg

a couple of pics


----------



## dynamite1298

iceberg said:


> a couple of pics


do u have nitro worms . everytime i goto get some. everyone is out . or do u have the green food


----------



## NewbreedFishing

good looking store.


----------



## Opsman

Don't suppose you sell softshells by any chance.....


----------



## jmay

If you havent been to Mark's new store you need to stop in! He hooked me up with a great muskie trolling combo. You can beat his prices and the quality of his gear is great! He gave me great advice as well. Thanks again Mark!

Joe


----------

